# XSD: Element mit Attribut und Text



## unusedUsername (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab hier eine XSD-Datei, die gegen eine XML validiert. Es geht speziell darum, dass ich ein Element habe, was ein Attribut und Text zwischen den Tags hält, also
<ELEMENT NAME="name">sequenz</ELEMENT>.

Mein bisheriger Ansatz ist dieser:


```
<xs:element name="ELEMENT" type="xs:string">
  <xs:complexType>
    <xs:attribute name="NAME" type="xs:string" use="required" />
  </xs:complexType>
</xs:element>
```

Mir ist bewusst, dass er mit der Fehlermeldung "Element 'ELEMENT' has both a 'type' attribute and a 'anonymous type' child." scheitert, da nur ein type definiert werden darf, ich aber einmal xs:string und einmal den complexType angebe. Ich weiss jetzt nur nicht, wie ich die zusammenführe als einen type. Ich habe versucht, einen eigenen Typen zu definieren, aber ich weiss nicht, wie ich das xs:string dort unterbringen soll.

Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis.

Viele Grüße,
Oliver


----------



## unusedUsername (17. Dezember 2009)

Ok, falls es noch jemanden interessiert, hier die Lösung:


```
<xs:element name="A">
<xs:complexType>
 <xs:simpleContent>
  <xs:extension base="xs:string">
   <xs:attribute name="attr" type="xs:integer"/>
  </xs:extension>
 </xs:simpleContent>
</xs:complexType>
</element>
```


```
<A attr="15">simpleContent Type Element</A>
```


----------

